# looking for a blues drummer and bass player(around 19 in toronto)



## marcusbucci (Jan 30, 2008)

im marcus bucci and im looking for a bass playuer and drummer to back me up. looking for guys around 19-20 years old that know how to play and are serious. im gunna be playing bars alot so be prepared to gig. [email protected] is my email


----------

